# Why is my rabbit drooling?



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 26, 2007)

Snoopy was drooling so much today his front paws are wet. I noticed it when i was watching him he seemed like he was half alseep. He is eating and drinking just fine.


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 26, 2007)

Generally rabbits drool due to teeth issues, specifically molar spurs.

He should see a rabbit savvy vet beofre it progresses to stasis....the vet should know how to view the molars without having to put him under(unless they are inexperienced)....they are tricky to view properly


----------



## Pipp (Apr 26, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote:*


> Snoopy was drooling so much today his front paws are wet. Inoticed it when i was watching him he seemed like he was half alseep.He is eating and drinking just fine.




Are you sure it was drool and not wet breath? If you've got warm weather happening there, he could be overheating.Rabbits dispel their body heat through their breath (they're air-cooled). Signs of an over-heated rabbit include a wet muzzle and chest. 

That may account for his appetitenot being affected. 

With molar spurs (the usual drool culprit)there's usually at least a minor change in diet habbits -- they stop eating one thing but not another,they chew differently,something like that.

Remind me... how old is Snoopy and what breed is he again? 

PS: If it is hot, try putting a fan on him, or a frozen water bottle in his cage.


sas :?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 26, 2007)

Snoopy is a year old and no clue what breed he is he has soft hair like a rex but it's long. He shares a cage with Chloe they eat from the same bowl i put about 3/4 cups of pellets in it and it's empty by morning. The AC is on year long i live in florida , i don't think it's very hot in the apartment. I don't like it hot either.


----------



## ra7751 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi,

If your bun is drooling and it is cool in his environment, he needs to be at a vet like yesterday. That is an indication of a dental issue...most likely molar spurs or possibly an impaction issue. Not trying to scare you...but to encourage you to get to a vet ASAP....but one of my friends lost her bun last week due to an abscess from molar impaction...and I had to send one of my little rescues on a journey due to a dental issue that his previous humans ignored. I also have a little Hotot that was hit by a car that broke her jaw....she has an occlusion issue with her molars and has to have them trimmed every couple of months. 

Randy


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 26, 2007)

Many of the onesI have with molar spurs eat nromaly until one day, they just stop or I wake up and they are soaked in drool. It happens that fast. Others don't even drool....I just know every few months they have to go in or otehrs have a change in their poops as an indicator. Each bunny is different but drool more liekly than not is teeth related.

Also, if he is sharing with your other bun, chances are she's eating his share. Remember they are a prey species so they will hide signs and symptoms until it is almost too late. 

PS - He looks like an English Spot mix.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

I can say that she is up very late and does watch them eat. He has a very very healthy appetite at least at the moment. 

I know she is currently looking for a vet. She just saw one this week and she didn't like her.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 26, 2007)

I absolutely agree with Randy and Lisa. If it's not hot, and if you're not sure what and how he's eating, you're most likely looking fora dental issue. 

My molar spurs bunny is onethat shows no symptoms other than she suddenly stops eating (although she'll stop eating veggies first,and then pellets). 

The vet at first dismissed molar spurs because there was no drool orother symptoms, and a visual exam with a scope showed nospurs. Hewanted to treat her for stasis, parasites, etc, I had to insist on a dental X-ray, and that revealed the spurs on the very back molars.

Let us know how it goes! 



sas


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll see if i can get him in tommorow. I'm watching him right now he's eating and drinking as normal. He's going nuts for his treats nothing has changed. Acutally right now he's got half of the food on the cage floor picking out what he wants to eat. I recently changed him to oxbow i'm still mixing it.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 26, 2007)

Usagi had this last week. The drooling is what tipped me off with him. He also was still eating but less and he was lethargic. It was spurs on his molars. I got him in the next day and they trimmed his molars so I agree with the above.

Usagi_Chan


----------



## Pipp (Apr 26, 2007)

Any sensitivity if you feel around his jaw line? 

Is he still drooling? (It's also possible he had something caught in his teeth -- I had a bunny look deathly ill when it was a celery string in his tooth).

Has anybody heard of drooling reactions fromfood? I know certain plants can cause that reaction. Any chance he was munching on a houseplant? 

EDIT: Just saw where you said he was picking outcertain pellets?Has he always beendoing that? He may be going for the softer ones, so that's another molar spur sign.



sas :?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yea he's always dug through his food. I did check him from what i saw everything looked find he really wouldn't open up very much for me though. He didn't act like it was painfull i did feel around. I just saw it cuz he was sleeping and she's never slept when im around to see it. He's recently since i let chloe live with him seems to be very comfortable. I don't have any houseplants. At 1st i thought he was drooling in his sleep lol but under his chin is a little wet not very much


edit to add i just gave them veggies he starting right away
at what temp would a bunny get hot? what could be cool to me might be hot to him. It in the 80's


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 26, 2007)

He is due for a check up . I just have to find a vet:shock:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 26, 2007)

The 80's are pretty hot for a rabbit.Did it get hot around the same time the drooling started? 

Here's a link to the Cooling A Rabbit thread, I just pinned it for the summer. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=864&amp;forum_id=1

And here's the gist of the first page (courtesy of Carolyn and Pam).



*Carolyn wrote: *


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Here's info on keeping rabbits cool:

Air movement is required for proper cooling in very humid areas or moisture cannot evaporate. While many say to never blow a fan directly on the rabbit, I recommend it when it's extremely hot and humid. Place the fan a distance from the rabbit and have it gently blowing over the hot bunn. A little water can be placed on the ears, which serves to cool as it evaporates.

*Understanding how the rabbit cools itself helps us to provide the most comfortable environment for our rabbits:
*
The rabbit is cooled by 3 primary factors: Respiration, Ears and Nasal Mucosa.

80% of heat dissipation in rabbits occurs through the evaporation of moisture during respiration (breathing). Fans help this cooling process by speeding evaporation.

Cooling also occurs through nasal mucosa (by air passing over mucous membranes).

The ears are also important for cooling as the blood moves to the farthest (coolest) points away from the body core. 

The rabbit will also stretch itï¿½s body out as far as possible to cool through radiation/convection. Rabbits do not have functional sweat glands, and only loose a small amount of moisture through the skin dueto perspiration. The rabbitï¿½s fur further inhibits the process of the rabbit being able to cool itself by evaporation of moisture from the skin.

Since the rabbit cools primarily through respiration, we want to provide air movement throughout the cage to evaporate the moisture from the rabbit's breath. In a serious situation of heat stress, you will notice moisture around the rabbits face (especially around the mouth and nose) because the moisture is not evaporating. 

A frozen bottle may be of only limited help without the proper air movement and evaporation.

Pam Nock

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

*Tips for prevention of Heat Stroke:*

Heatstroke can kill a rabbit very quickly. Some things that you can do to prevent such an untimely and unnecessary death for your lagamorph are listed below. 

1) Be sure to provide your rabbit shade. Rabbits can get sun/heat stroke just by having their cage in the sun. Best to be sure the location of the cage is away from where the sun rays will beam in.

2) Don't subject your rabbit to extreme temperatures: hot or air conditioning. Air conditioning can be used, but it's best to have your rabbit in a separate room so that the room doesn't get too cold or the air isn't blowing on the rabbit. 

3) Be sure they have a lot of water; they tend to drink more in the summer to stay cool.

4) You can use a fan. I like toaimthe fanso that the air will reach part of the cage, but if the rabbit feels it's too much,s/he can move out of the way. If you're going to keep your fan on all day, best to keep it on low.

5) If the rabbit is indoors, on really hot days Iclose the shades to keep out as muchheat as possible.

6) If the rabbit is outside, you may want to mist the ears a bit in the heat of the afternoon. 

7) Some people fill old milk cartons or soda bottles with cold water and put them in the cage with their rabbit so that s/he can lean up against it if it gets very cool.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * 

*80 degrees fahrenheit or above is dangerous for a rabbit.

*
* * * *

*SYMPTOMS/SIGNS OF DANGER OF HEAT STROKE:*

1) Rabbit is laying stretched out

2) Panting or heavy breathing

3) Sometimes there's foaming at the mouth

4) Muzzle is wet


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote:*


> He is due for a check up . I just have to find a vet :shock:


A check up is a good plan, yup.  

I'm sure you've seen our Florida vet list, but just in case, here's the link: 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11595&amp;forum_id=9



sas


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for all the information =) I have no idea what the temp is inside the apartment and I just noticed the drooling today, I'm rather sure that it just started I'm sure I would have noticed it before. It's been in the 80's for awhile. I'll buy something so i know what the temp is. The cage is next to the window and I never have the blinds open. It could very well be in the mid 70'sin the apartment. Having lived in florida for a few year 80 doesn't seem hot to me. I have looked at that list =)


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 27, 2007)

So what is a price range to have molars trimed? Im betting this is the problem. I hope i can find someone to look at him tommorow. I start my new job monday.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 27, 2007)

For Usagi it was $152. That's in Raleigh NC and at a vet that specialized in exotics, which includes rabbits. Pipp tells me that if you know for sure that molar spurs is the problem a person can schedule the rabbit directly for surgery and avoid about $50.

Usagi_Chan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 27, 2007)

well it makes sense, i was looking it up and reading more about it. sometimes he sneezes not often so i didn't think anything about it. I have noticed that he seems to act like he is chewing a lot even when he's not eating. But he is still drinking and eating. i'm going to call a few places. Id hate to wait till monday incase he stops eating this weekend.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote:*


> I have noticed that he seems to act like he is chewing a lot even when he's not eating.


Classic sign. 

Yes, best to get him in somewhere before it's an emergency, it will save you money as well. ER appointments can be ridiculous, as Usagi Chan well knows. 

I don't have a huge problem keeping Pipp (my spurs bunny) going for a few days on canned pumpkin, grated veggies and pellet slurrys. When the spurs act up, sheusually WANTS to eat, but when shegoes to chew it,shefolds. She runs to her'I don't feel well' spot for the rest of the day. (She's a bit of a wimp at best).I give herpumpkin andgrated veggies ona plate seeing as she keeps eating pellets for awhile.That keeps her going.

I've also discovered the importance of keeping her drinking.Even when she's not sick she's not a big drinker, so when I give her a separate crock with dilutedcarrot or apple juice, she's really a different bunny-- way more active and happy. And when her spurs are actingup, getting her drinking isoften the difference in getting her eating. If I make herdrink, she eats on her own. 

It's agood ideato get Snoopyused to drinking and eating pumpkin and/orslurrypreferably out of syringe, now, before it becomes something he doesn't want to do. If he makes friends with it -- the food and the method-the easier time you'll have down the road. (At least in theory).  

I'd startby givinghim some diluted juice, pedialye and/or somethingelse he views as atreats from it. (My vetsuggestedthat I spike her slurry with honey, but she has other problems, so I don't like rocking that boat). 

I'll add that I started making a point of feeding her morehard veggies, different sizes and shapes ofpellets and giving hermultiple types of hay(which she won't touch), apple tree branches and expensive clothes tochew (she prefers the latter), and managed to break off one set and keep them at bay for almost a year, and this was after it was looking like she'd need trims between six weeks and two months, so it can be done.

sas :?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 27, 2007)

well i feel him oxbow pellets, i'll get some other kinds of hay. He's not a big chewer. In there cage right now they have a few different chew items. The willow tent, cardboard condo. this knoby wood toy, a small basket. willow ball, chew sticks, wooden chew toys. he's a little piggy so i don't think i'll have a problem with him eating pumpkin, i'll have to get some tommorow. he is a big water drinker =) Im glad i saw him actually drooling today, i'd hated to see him get worse before i saw any sign. poor baby. im going to call every vet in the phone book tommorow. what kinds of question should i ask them to make sure i pick the right one.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2007)

Check this link... 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15036&amp;forum_id=17

Good luck! 



sas


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2007)

PS: Don't use the phone book, use the rabbit-savvy vet list I linked for you earlier in this thread. Not a lot of vets are rabbit-savvy, the list is the place to start at least. 


PPS: Here's a couple of threads about diet and molar spurs... (including Usagi Chan's). 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16587&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=21259&amp;forum_id=16


sas :?


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 27, 2007)

*Pipp wrote:*


> *stephiemarie78 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that he seems to act like he is chewing a lot even when he's not eating.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok at little OFF TOPIC but I am going to start a thread on emergency visit prices. I know we have some about regular vet prices.EmergencyVet Visits


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well i did use the vet list from here but either was out of my price range. 92$ just for a visit. So i called a few others and ended up being told to call Clark Road Animal Clinic. They treat a lot of rabbits and are able to work on his teeth =) The visit is only $40.00 I don't have a lot of money till next friday so I hope that it doesn't cost more then 250.00 cuz that all I have =(


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 27, 2007)

We just got home from the vet, He said that Snoopy looks very healthy he's at a good weight he didn't seem to be drooling alot. He weights 6lbs 43oz. He checked his eyes, ears, teeth,felt around his jaw for awhile and his belly too. He said he didn't feel anything to alarm him. That there is a number of reasons the could contrubt to him drooling from spurs, to something stuck in his teeth, or something in his food/water bowls or cage, being too hot ect. He said the only way he can check his molars is to put him under and he doesn't want to do that unless he get much worse. Told me he'd like me to add some different hay to his diet and more varity of harder veggies since i said he doesn't eat a lot of hay. he sells oxbow so i picked up a bag of orchard hay. i feel a lot better. Im going to keep a very close eye on snoopy and if he drooling gets worse or he stops eating he told me to call that they would page him if its after hours.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2007)

In other words, you got all the exact information already in this thread, but youwere charged for it. :lol

I think my vet has a dental xray machine that doesn't require them to be put them under (although I'm sure nervous bunnies are tranquilized). I think otherswill try and sedate thembut not knock them right out,and use regular machines. And others rely onreally good scopes that can get a good look, although the back molars are really tough to see. 

Was this the inexpensive vet? Hesounds knowledgeable.  (We should add him to our list if he's not there already). 

Good to rule things outwith a good degree of certainty. Maybe with the right diet (check the links above for a lot of choices if you haven't already), you can break them off and keep them in check, so in that respect the vet may be saving you money. On the other hand, if the symptoms persist, you'll be paying for another visit. Six of one, half a dozen of the other I guess. Hope all remains well while you're away. 



sas


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds like you've gotten some great advice! I hope you are able to find a vet near you to check the spurs.

Sending lots of good vibes your way. I hope its just spurs and not something more serious.

PS. Just to be sure, did you feel around his jaw line for any lumps?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 28, 2007)

It wasn't a complete loss I found he weights6lbs 4oz. lol He even trimed his nails for me. I did check out all the links =) and It was on 40.00 so not that bad at all. I did talk to him about getting Chloe spayed and its going to cost me 115.00. Im going to the store tommorow and get some different veggies and he told me he wanted try and get him to eat more hay. I told him I did cut him back from unlimited pellets recently =( I got to find something that he will chew on so he uses the back teeth more or something. He did say that the tooth thats behind his front teeth was a little long but he didn't think that he was causing any problems. It wasn't to bad of a drive there only 20mins. I felt he knew a fair amount he did tell me he wasn't ashamed to admit he doesn't know everything. He said he works alot with rabbits and even helps out at fairs for 4h checking out the rabbits.


On another note it was HOT today  I have got to find something to tell me what the temp is in the apartment. What maybe hot to me might not be the same for him. Plus he has all that fur. 


oh and he did feel around his jaw line for bumps and didn't find anything he spent quite a few mins checking too


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote:*


> It wasn't a complete loss I found he weights 6lbs 4oz. lol He even trimed his nails for me. I did check out all the links =) and It was on 40.00 so not that bad at all. I did talk to him about getting Chloe spayed and its going to cost me 115.00. ...
> 
> oh and he did feel around his jaw line for bumps and didn't find anything he spent quite a few mins checking too


Heh! Wasn't criticizing the vet visit, I wasblowing our collective horns about the advice in the thread being right! Always great to have it confirmed by a good vet. Most of us aren't professionals, vet visits are ALWAYS recommended. 

And this guy does seems great! Reasonably priced,too! We'll definitely add him to our list. (What's his name?)



sas


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Apr 28, 2007)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....as I bang my head on the wall......

What is it with vets &amp; rabbits??? It's really not rocket science, especially with the net and the info vet etc

You can't *feel* the spurs, especially if they are on the lower molars.....upper spurs grow out into the cheek, lower spurs grow in and into the tongue. 

You *don't* have to knock them out to see the spurs, cheek or tongue....mine have never been knocked out to see the spurs, nor has an x-ray been used to diagnose it either - a rabbit savvy vet with the proper equipment can do it, heck even an otoscope with a tip can be used to do it.

It may even been a tooth root abcess? That needs an x-ray to see. I think sending you back to wait &amp; see is the advice that gets people in trouble with rabbits...with rabbits you can't *wait &amp; see*

Anyways.....JMO....from my experiences.....I am thankful for my vets here as I have 8 with molar spur problems.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, at least he knew all the things that it could have been.  It's not terrible. There are much worse out there. Snoopy was showing few symptoms when he went in, maybe he was hoping it was something caught in his teeth. And he may have quite logically thought if it was spurs,it was early enough to still see them ground down naturally with an altered diet. 

I got the same treatment when I brought Pipp in to the rabbit-savvy guys here. No symptoms (other than anorexia), no visual.They were revealed only on the x-ray.

That said, Pipp is a 2.5 lb dwarf with atiny mouth.Snoopy is over 6 lbs. He should have been able to get agood visual without putting him under. onder:

And Pipp did have spurs that were controlled (accidentally) by a dose of Metacam and a hard diet. (It was a long weekend, I had no choice). 

I would have wanted to rule out a tooth root issue right away with an x-ray, which I assume is the next step if his symptoms persist. (But I'd hate it if I paidbig bucks for a celery string). 

Let us know how he's doing! Is he still drooling? 



sas


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yea I haven't seen him drool, but there was food and water left when i got up this morining and thats not normal. I gave him some apples he is eating them now. He usally doesn't eat until night so Im just a little worried atm. I'm him might not eating could be because he went to the vet or that I'm dog sitting, or the tooth problem. The vet didn't say anything about x-ray. Im going to call monday and ask how much will that cost. He might be a good vet but hasn't delt with much teeth.

I went to

Thom Smith D.V.M
Clark Road Animal Clinic
94-922-5007


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Yer we had a rabbit years ago that drooled and it was his teeth


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote:*


> Yea I haven't seen him drool, but there was food and wate rleft when i got up this morining and thats not normal. I gave him some apples he is eating them now.


If he'll only eat certain foods, they're bothering him and he's on the downward slide.I'd see how he does with pumpkin and maybeslurry, he may have to live onit for a few days. At some point it mayget to where yougive him treats just to get him eating, but best to try for less problematic food. 

Just carefully document what he will and will not eat. 

Good luck again!



sas :?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 28, 2007)

what is slurry?


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> what is slurry?




You can get a product like Critical Care from the vet or you can make your own pellet slurry, which is ground up and _well-soaked_ pellets (best to use a new, clean coffee bean grinder, it's not that easy reducing them to a manageable powder, or strain the bag of pellets for the powder residues found at the bottom), which makes it possible to syringe feed (with a big syringe that can also be supplied by the vet, or get a baby syringe with a rubber, not plastic, stopper from the drugstore, they work even better). 

The advantage of Critical Care is that it has lots of extra nutrition-vitamins and energy ingredients, probiotics (esp.recommended for bunnies on antibiotics), etc., that all help.The down side is that it's expensive and a lot of rabbits don't like it. 

Rabbits may be more inclined to eat a 'slurry' version of the pellets they're used to. You can mix it with canned pumpkin,Pedialyte, Benebac or another pro-biotic, to beef it up and make it more palatable.


sas

PS: A good supplement to add to the slurry is Nutri-Cal,packed with vitamins and calories for bunnies off their food.It's made for cats and dogs, works great for rabbits.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks, I think he might just have been a little stressed last night buz he's eating out of his food bowl as i type this.I'll see how things to in the morning! to see if i need to make that


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well this morning the water bowl was empty but not the food bowl. I cleaned the cage really well so I can keep track of poops. He is pooping. I did get him to eat some apples and crasins yesterday. I let him out of his cage last night and he ran around as normal. He's chewing the cardboard condo thats in the cage. So that has me puzzled. If my teeth hurt that i didn't want to eat, i wouldn't be chewing anything. I'm going to go store this morning and pick up some pumpkin and other things you've suggested. I'll call the vet back monday. Find out what we should do next if he will not check his molars then I'll find someone to.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

We had a bun with his back molars growing out of control.

He wanted to eat, and they didn't seem to hurt him, but whenever he did eat, the food fell out of his mouth, so he stopped trying. We gave him bread as that had been the only thing he could eat last time it happened (6 years previous) and were very grateful that his op was the next day.

Maybe your bunny is not in pain, but just struggling to eat. So maybeis chewing as a normal rabbit would, because chewing may not require his back teeth, just his front ones, which may be ok.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats a very good point.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 29, 2007)

Yup, my bunny would pick up her food and drop it. She could eat certain things but not others -- in her case, she could eat her soft pellets but no veggies or hay (not that she ate any, anyway). Eventually she stopped eating everything excepther daily oat treat -- which is only three or so flakes. (She's totally wired to oats). 

I wouldn't want to give Snoopy bread, though. I think the bunnies in the UK are used tostore food and grass with higher carbs,so it works in an emergency, but that's not the case here. A sudden influx could causea gut imbalance and add to his problems, especially if his diet is already compromised by not being able to eat certain things he's used to. 

Have you tried the pumpkin yet? 



sas:expressionless


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 29, 2007)

I sent my boyfriend to the store to get hard veggies and pumpkin he forgot the pumpkin so he's went back. Now snoopy at the broccoli and cauliflower he hasn't ate any pellets yet ,i did soak some in water and he ate a little of it. I'm totaly frustrated at this point. I start my new job tommorow. Theres noway i can ask for anytime off. Thats why i wanted to take care of this friday. I'm calling them in the morning and going to figure out what to do now.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, most vets here when they're doingsurgery will want the bunny dropped off at 8 AM and not picked up until 5 PM, so that part might work out. 

sas


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 29, 2007)

well that would work lets hope. i've not had a good week losing cooter and now problems with snoopy. So thanks for reading my ramblings, im just a little stressed.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 30, 2007)

Im going to watch him for a few more days. All food and water was gone this morning and lots of poops. Thats and he's acting more like himself. The dog we are sitting is going home today,he hardly has left the cardboard house since after the vet visit. This morning he's all over the place, and last night he wouldn't even eat treats he is right now. So tommorow morning if all the food/water is gone then things might be improving. I'll keep him on the hard veggie diet and mixture of pellets and different hays.


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll be keeping Snoopy in my thoughts and prayers. If hes eating, thats a great sign. Sometimes molar spurs can wear down on their own if the bun eats more hay and hard veggies.Hopefully thats the case here.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks =) i did wet down some pellets and put some non wet ones in and both bowls were empty and i know it wasn't chloe lol plus he was really starting to worry me cuz he wasn't pooping much but this morning there was a normal amount in the cage and litter boxes. His are about twice the size of Chloe's so we'll see in the morning! im hopeing for the best


----------



## Flashy (Apr 30, 2007)

His food bowls, etc, might be empty, but he could be chewing and it falling out, the same with any fresh goods, so also keep an eye on whether or not he is losing weight. Losing weight was the first sign with our bun the first time round, so it is very key.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 30, 2007)

well if the food was falling out it would be on the bottom of the cage and it was clean. he can still chew i saw him last night eating broccoli like nothing.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 3, 2007)

ARG they wanna sedate and do an oral exam!!!! what should i do.


----------



## Haley (May 3, 2007)

You said he checked his teethlasttime, did he usean otoscope to look at the molars? My vet dentist can look at Maxs molars that way without sedating.

Did they quote you on how much it would cost? Its a tough call because you dont want to pay forexpensive procedures if hes still eating properly, but then it might be worth it to catch something early before any real problems start. They can go downhill so fast.

But ishe still drooling pretty bad? If so Ithink I would have them do it to be sure.


----------



## Pipp (May 3, 2007)

Just a visual exam? If so, I'd phone around and see if there's a reasonably-priced vet better equipped.

If they're going tosedate him, better to do an x-ray than a visual. 

Is hestill drooling? And Flashy's right, weight loss is a great indicator. 

Is it easy toput a divider between them,or side-by-side cages for a day or two? That willgive you a better idea of how much of what he's eating.



sas


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 3, 2007)

I hate to do that but yes I can sperate them. At this point Im just wetting down his pellets and i have seen him eat them. He tried to eat hay but didn't. I can tell its painfull for him he doesn't make noises he just doesn't eat like he used to. He is not drooling a lot. They did not use anything to look at his teeth it was just visual. I did call and every vet in my area said they would have to sedate him to exam his molars. I'm so frustrated. Its going to cost me $65.00 just to knock him out and check them. Then what? are they going to do something if they see it or want to wait. I just feel like crying.


----------



## Pipp (May 3, 2007)

$65 including the vet visit? or in addition to?

I think my vet will do the exam andif needed, immediately do the filingunder the same sedation and exam fee. Not sure how tight your finances are, but I'd be inclined to book sedation,anx-ray and the procedure in one swoop.Head x-rays can pick up all sorts of hidden problems.

And you can drophim off in the morning and pickhim up after work.

I'd be interested to know what they use for sedating him, too.I picked my vet because he used the most up-to-date meds in the vet journals --Domitor/Medetomidine.They're only knocked out for a very short period of time. I had called three vets, the second one used aa Ketamine/Zylazine mix (which I think is good,too, similar duration), the third one said they didn't expect to use sedation for the exam, they have a special scope. (I didn't trust avisual at that point). 

Oddly enough, whenmy bunny has spurs coming in, she'll eat grated carrot and broccoli (sometimes ungrated), but no other veggies. She still eats her soft pellets, but she won't eat them wet. 

Whathappened with the pumpkin? 



sas


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 3, 2007)

Well i've tried everything to get him to eat some i end up wearing more then i get him to eat. I've tried in a bowl, and surging. Suggestions? 

Oh and 45$ to sudate 20$ for the rexam. she didn't go into any other prices said they would have to wait to find out the problem!


----------



## Pipp (May 3, 2007)

With Pipp, I have to dry it off in a paper towel and warm it up. Fussy diva.

None of mine seem to eat it rightaway, only after it'sbeen in the bowl for awhile, so maybe warmer and drier is the ticket. 

You may try mixing it with something you know he likes, like apple sauce. 

If he's drooling, and had been making a chewing motion, I'd probably ask for sedation, an oral exam and if that doesn't show spurs, an x-ray, andfiling the spurs if/when they confirm them. That's the most thorough and cost effective. 

Those are all the steps you'll have to take even if they don't spot anything. You know there's definitely something wrong, don't try to piece-meal the treatment, you'll just keep paying for duplicated services.



sas


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 3, 2007)

I don't care how much it cost, I just want snoopy to get better! They closed early today I'm going to see if i can get him in friday or saturday. I don't wanna prolong this so im hoping when they find out whats wrong they'll be able to take care of it right then.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 4, 2007)

Sparky had molar spurs a few years ago (same symptoms - drooling, not eating as much). Thevet sedated her to look at her molars since he was unable to see anything from a visual exam. He filed down her molars while she was sedated. The whole thing cost me $67.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 4, 2007)

Yes im actutally going in saturday to pick up some pain medication for him. They are going to try and work with me to get him in sometime next week. Problem is I have to be at work at 8amand they open at 8am. So when i go in tommorow we'll see what we can work out.

Oh and I separated them for 1 night BIG MISTAKE lol, Both were very mad at me and didn't eat much at all. When i let Chloe back in she tore off to snoopy and licked him for at least an hour.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 5, 2007)

We made an appoitment for the oral exam for wednesday. I'm hoping that they will let me come in a little late for work. He is still eating and drinking on his own, I've just had to wet down his food. He will only eat anything that is soft. He doesn't seem to have lost any weight and he is acting normal just seems to be in pain. So i picked up some pain med. today and gave him some. Im not sure how long it will take to kick in or if i should only give it to him at night. They gave him Metacam told me to give him 2 drops.


----------

